# Abandoned Orphanage



## Tailgunner (Jan 21, 2014)

Abandoned Woodmen Circle Orphanage Sherman Texas. 

Thanks to Lew and others for your help with this photo and CS6!

3-Expsosures
D800
Nikon 28-70mm 2.8


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

Sky needs clouds, imo.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Sky needs clouds, imo.



I can't shoot whats not there...well, I guess I could photoshop in a different background?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

You took out the blue that was there, why not put in the clouds that weren"t


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> You took out the blue that was there, why not put in the clouds that weren"t



This is true. I was really hoping for some clouds to go with my sunrise but no dice. 

Anyhow, It's funny you mention this, I watched a couple youtube videos yesterday while trying to understand masking and I ran across a guy doing this very thing. My question is this, the guy had a folder on just skies. So all he had to do was select the sky that best suited his vision and blended it into the scene. Is this something most people do? If so, how should I save my background scenes? RAW, Jpeg, edited, unedited? 

Thanks.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 22, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You took out the blue that was there, why not put in the clouds that weren"t
> ...



I have seen it done some. I have a few backgrounds that I save and I have saved them as PSD files, so that I didn't have to go back and reset the wb or any adjustments that I did to the raw file, but that's just me. (Probably doing it the hard way again.)


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting shot. Consider trying a crop shot closer to the barb wire. thinking the wire would add to the forlorn look.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 22, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



This is good to know. I've got some cool sky photos from a past vacation but they was shot in Jpeg. I guess this gives me a new reason to get outside with my new camera


----------

